# Trustworthy Pin Sellers



## Tammylynn

After spending 3 days reading all the information I could find about non-authorized Disney pins (scrappers), I hope we can make a concise list of trusted pin sellers.  By trusted I mean authentic... not just _tradeable_!

(yes, there is a difference...  see this: http://reviews.ebay.com/Disney-Pins...tlegs-Unauthorized_W0QQugidZ10000000000934426 ) 

Here are the sellers I pulled from the other threads:

mousepinsonline.com
disneystore.com (try to find sales and coupons to get the best deal)
Disney Outlet
Olivejuiceyou21 -- ebay
domdisneypin --ebay
magical_day_shoppe --ebay
iloveanimation0 --ebay
massdisneyfreak --ebay
hppydiztrader --ebay
retiredreadingspecialist --ebay
bizzybee1 --ebay
gyantzpod --ebay
gitanoman --ebay
sleepys_emporium --ebay (single pins are safe. Probably best to stay away from grab bag lots)

Please respond if you know of other places to get Disney pins.

I also combed those threads for e-bay sellers who have sent out scrappers to Disboard members.  I will not post their names here, but PM me if you'd like to see the list.  If you have an ebay seller to add to this list, I'll add it too.  

I figure the more information we can get out there, the better.  I felt much better buying pins with the recommendations at the 15-page Ebay thread (http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2099914)  I will still check my pins against pinpics.com once they arrive.


----------



## jewelie121

Thanks for sending me the list of possible scrapper traders.  Unfortunately, my seller was on the list.  

I just sent her an email asking her to authenticate the pins she sold me or I wanted a refund of what I paid.  I'll let you know what she responds.


----------



## pixiewings71

You can add gitanoman to that list of good pin sellers.  I've been very happy with my purchases from them.  Otherwise your list seems good to me!


----------



## jewelie121

I heard back from my seller who said she gets the pins directly from Disney and from trading in the parks, but if I wasn't happy, she would refund my money, including money to ship them back to her.

Since I don't know for sure that they are official pins, I think I'm going to ask for a refund.  I would hate to trade bad pins at Disney.


----------



## pixiewings71

jewelie121 said:


> I heard back from my seller who said she gets the pins directly from Disney and from trading in the parks, but if I wasn't happy, she would refund my money, including money to ship them back to her.
> 
> Since I don't know for sure that they are official pins, I think I'm going to ask for a refund.  I would hate to trade bad pins at Disney.



I would be curious as to how and where she is getting the pins she's getting "directly from Disney".


----------



## Tammylynn

I got my grab bag pins today from  finished checking them against pinpics.com.  

I bought 2 grab bag lots of 12 (24 total) and of them, just 5 came up on with 'Beware, there are unauthorized...'  but there are a few others that I'm not sure about.

Of the 24 pins, 8 of them I won't trade because they seem questionable to me.  

One is a haunted house bride who looks too blurry to have been made like that on purpose.  The pirate princess one has a color piece missing/broken, which doesn't make it a scrapper, but I don't want to trade it.  The Trick or Treat witch just looks off in color.  It seems like good quality, though, so I'm not sure.

Anyway, I got several pins that I feel good about trading and will probably contact the seller about the others.  

I used e-bay buy-it-now and live.com discount so I got the pins for a good discount and I'm happy.

I also bought from retiredreadingspecialist and though I haven't checked all of them on pinpics yet, I feel much better about this lot.  They look good and seem to be best quality. 

I'll update with any information that seems relevant.


----------



## disneybound08

I have also bought a 12 pin grab bag from one of your listed sellers, I will claim that I am new to pin trading, but when checking them on pinpics half of them came up as suspected scrappers

I have bought two lots from a different dealer - vip blast - and they are great, none of them are listed as potential scrappers or bootlegs, again I'm just beginning so I can't be sure, but I'm much happier with these pins than the dealer on your list I mentioned previously


----------



## Tammylynn

disneybound08 said:


> ...I will claim that I am new to pin trading, but when checking them on pinpics half of them came up as suspected scrappers



Yes, one thing that stinks about the scrappers is that most scrappers are Cast Lanyard pins, which cannot be purchased from the kiosks and can only be traded.  Therefore, any time you get a cast Lanyard pin, you take the chance of it being a scrapper.

I actually have a few here that have the scrapper warning on pinpics.com but I feel comfortable trading.  Unfortunately, I also got some that did not have the warning but they look suspicious to me and I will not trade them.

The colors seem too far off, the metal bars seem much less raised than in other Disney pins, blurry colors, paint dips, and dull metal seem to be some warning signs, although real pins can have these same flaws.  

Basically, when it comes down to it, it can be hard to tell.  I put aside the pins that raise *my* warning flags but I'm perfectly happy to trade the rest.


----------



## grace&philipsmom

This is too funny.  I decided to get some pins for my kids to try out trading this summer.  I didn't really know what to look for and when I was buying on-line I thought Cast Lanyard would be a good thing!  So of course that is mostly what I purchased.  If only I had known about this thread......


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

Is there a list of bad sellers?  I just bought from 'Jackaroopins' and he says they are 100% trade-able in DW.  If you go to his website he also has pictures of his kids on it so I certainly hope hes a legit seller and not doing wrong especially when he started out trading with his kids.


----------



## pixiewings71

10_Kyle_10 said:


> Is there a list of bad sellers?  I just bought from 'Jackaroopins' and he says they are 100% trade-able in DW.  If you go to his website he also has pictures of his kids on it so I certainly hope hes a legit seller and not doing wrong especially when he started out trading with his kids.




Never purchased from him before and no, we don't really have a "bad" seller list.  You can see another thread that's many pages long and there are some "bad" sellers listed there.  But we try not to say anyone is selling scrappers unless one of us has purchased from them.  I'm sure you won't have any problems trading the pins in DL or WDW with CMs but if you run across any people trading then it's likely they will turn down your trade.


----------



## LavMyst

I just found this site but the place that I have found to be most relible is yourwdwstore.net I have been buying from them for about 3 years and have never not received what I paid for or recieved a fake pin from them. They buy everything right from Disney World and they have what I would guess is about 10000 pins in their house and their office. I went there to pick up an order from them and the guy that owns the place showed me some of what he had in stock because he was telling me that he only had half of his stuff listed because it is just him and his wife. They are more relible than the ebay sellers that is for sure.


----------



## tinks1983

has anyone ever bought of the seller thewill on ebay? im watching a pin for my daughters collection, but never used the b4 thanks


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

tinks1983 said:


> has anyone ever bought of the seller thewill on ebay? im watching a pin for my daughters collection, but never used the b4 thanks



I have and was pleased with it...


----------



## tinks1983

10_Kyle_10 said:


> I have and was pleased with it...




thanks, i won the pin so fingers crossed my daughter will like it


----------



## pixiewings71

tinks1983 said:


> has anyone ever bought of the seller thewill on ebay? im watching a pin for my daughters collection, but never used the b4 thanks



I wonder if we were bidding against each other. lol  I just found this seller and have purchased a few pins from him, I'm hoping they are legit.  I will post my findings when I get what I won from him.   I tend to purchase more than one so I can compare because many times you'll get a single pin and it's OK but then you buy more and they are bad.  I found that out the hard way.


----------



## jenharring

I just ordered some pins from Olivejuiceyou21  I am so glad to see this person on the list.  I ordered about 11 from her.  I havent recieved them yet.


----------



## jillyb

jenharring said:


> I just ordered some pins from Olivejuiceyou21  I am so glad to see this person on the list.  I ordered about 11 from her.  I havent recieved them yet.



I've bought several pins from olivejuiceyou21 and was very pleased with them.   I've got her as a favorite seller. Were you happy with what you ordered from her?


----------



## KYMSRX

Thanks for the good info.

Kimberly


----------



## 5mizmol3

I have found the following sellers to be very good on Ebay



youngqueen

mickeystore1

amiga_girl

disneymousehouse

earstwoyou

mouskapins

mousebuys

ridinghood57

steamboatwillie39

disneymagic101

kcpizpins


----------



## 5mizmol3

Also wanted to mention a very positive experience with iloveanimation0 on ebay.

I bought a Chip N Dale pin from them, but they wrote and told me it had been misplaced, and they were so distraught about it, they wanted to know what they could do to make it right and make sure I was happy. They offered to replace the pin with another Chip N Dale pin, a LE 250 free of charge. It is a genuine Disney pin. I received it today. This guy Mike is tops. I noticed he was mentioned in other posts, and since people have helped me sort out who is who on ebay, I wanted to share. Many many sellers will not even answer emails so you know something is up!

But iloveanimation0 is terrific.


----------



## Poohdoesn'tstink

I just joined Dis Boards tonight.  My sister has been a member for a while.  I decided to join because I want to post about this totally lying, hateful, poohead on Ebay that sold me fake pins!

So I just bought some pins on Ebay for the first time.  I got a pack of 6 from "elizabethturner", ie. the lame head who is selling fake pins, and they were all counterfeit!!  I contacted her and she said that she didn't know anything was wrong with the pins.  I can believe maybe 1 slipped passed her but 6?  Get Real!!  She has over 1000 sales as a pin seller on Ebay so she had to be aware of what she was selling. grrrr!  So I am saying buyer beware!!  Here name should be printed on here in bright flouresent red if it were possible.    hmph!  

Has anyone ese ran into her?


----------



## kkhworth

I just received an order from *steamtraininc* on ebay. I am very happy with my pins! They are PERFECT for trading.


----------



## surfergirl602

10_Kyle_10 said:


> Is there a list of bad sellers?  I just bought from 'Jackaroopins' and he says they are 100% trade-able in DW.  If you go to his website he also has pictures of his kids on it so I certainly hope hes a legit seller and not doing wrong especially when he started out trading with his kids.



As a general rule of thumb, any seller that states their pins are "100% tradable in the parks" means that they are usually scrappers.  Just because they can get away with being tradable, doesn't mean they are authentic.  And, if they come in little plastic baggies, they are more than likely all fake.

Just my experience.


----------



## surfergirl602

you can add the ebay seller "thewill" to the list of good sellers.  His stuff is really nice.  I've been very happy with him.  Anyone else?


----------



## surfergirl602

kkhworth said:


> I just received an order from *steamtraininc* on ebay. I am very happy with my pins! They are PERFECT for trading.



I have looked at some of the auctions from this seller before, and they  made me a bit wary.  I think the pins from this seller could be questionable.


----------



## kkhworth

EVERY single one of them has the authentic Disney imprinted stamp on the back. Some even say 1 of x in a set. Now, granted, none of them are the $15-$20 pins, but they are perfect for my kids to enjoy for trading. Also, I looked back thru his feedbacks. The was only *1* negative. And lots of the buys had in the HUNDREDS of feedback, and they were even saying the pins were great.


----------



## surfergirl602

kkhworth said:


> EVERY single one of them has the authentic Disney imprinted stamp on the back. Some even say 1 of x in a set. Now, granted, none of them are the $15-$20 pins, but they are perfect for my kids to enjoy for trading. Also, I looked back thru his feedbacks. The was only *1* negative. And lots of the buys had in the HUNDREDS of feedback, and they were even saying the pins were great.



Look, I'm not trying to start an argument with you on this.  Just trying to get some tips out there to others that think they are getting genuine pins, when they aren't.  I'm not saying that yours are scrappers, I haven't seen them, and for all I know, they could be real.  But just by the statement you said above, about some even say they are first in a set of xx, is a high red flag for scrappers.  Do you honestly think that there are going to be first editions in a grab bag of pins that changes weekly?  No, they are going to be in someone's serious collection of pins.  And every scrapper I have ever seen has been stamped with the disney logo on the back.  That is why the sellers that sell scrappers claim that they are 100% tradable in the parks.  Just because they are stamped, doesn't mean they are real.  Just an FYI.  Enjoy trading, its addictive!


----------



## kkhworth

I am confused. How do they get stamped if they aren't real Disney pins?


----------



## kkhworth

http://www.disneystore.com/pin-sets-a-disney-valentine-pin-set-6-pc/p/1258564/14639/

When there is a set like this, are the pins stamped differently? Like, will they say 1 of 6, 2 of 6, 3 of 6, etc on the back?

I am certainly no expert on pins. My kids have only done this once before, in 2007, so I am basically still learning. I just don't understand how pins can be "conterfeit".


----------



## kkhworth

surfergirl602 said:


> Look, I'm not trying to start an argument with you on this.  Just trying to get some tips out there to others that think they are getting genuine pins, when they aren't.  I'm not saying that yours are scrappers, I haven't seen them, and for all I know, they could be real.  *But just by the statement you said above, about some even say they are first in a set of xx, is a high red flag for scrappers.*  Do you honestly think that there are going to be first editions in a grab bag of pins that changes weekly?  No, they are going to be in someone's serious collection of pins.  And every scrapper I have ever seen has been stamped with the disney logo on the back.  That is why the sellers that sell scrappers claim that they are 100% tradable in the parks.  Just because they are stamped, doesn't mean they are real.  Just an FYI.  Enjoy trading, its addictive!



This http://images.google.com/imgres?img...a=N&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&tbs=isch:1 is one of the ones I was referring to. It is stamped on the back DISNEY VILLAINS 4 of 5, along with the Disney Trading Pin imprint. Does that mean it is fake?


----------



## surfergirl602

kkhworth said:


> I am confused. How do they get stamped if they aren't real Disney pins?



taken from dizpins:

Scrappers are pins that were made in the factories in China over the allotment made by Disney. Are they a Disney pin? Yes they are.. but they are pins over and above the allotment "ordered" by Disney. So in essence, they could be called illegally made Disney Pins. Sometimes when the "second illegal run" of the pin is done, there are differences noted, but it can only be known comparing two pins side by side. These pins can also be classified as counterfeits.

Also, if the pin is made for Disney, and there is some error or variation noted, the pin may be "thrown on the floor" to be "discarded". Thus, the term "scrapper", as the pin should have been "scrapped". Unfortunately, they are not discarded and those may be the pins you are seeing being sold. When a pin is made, a mold is used. For whatever reason, the mold is not destroyed, so these pins can be reproduced again. What is happening, is that some overseas factories are making more pins for individuals who ask for them.

Recently, a factory in China has been soliciting individuals not associated with Disney to purchase Disney Pins without the authority of Disney. Included in these e-mails, are images of pins, which are noted below. The e-mail states:

Are you interesting about Disney pins? Our
factory can provide different style Disney pins
to you in stock. We have stock goods so that you
don¡¯t need pay for die charge.

We are slowly putting a warning on Pinpics with these known scrapper pins, and the warning will note:

Please be advised that there are unauthorized versions of these pins being sold from China directly to individuals not associated with Disney. No one can guarantee the authenticity of this pin unless it was purchased directly from Disney.

Every pin released by Disney has the potential of being a scrapper. Once again, no one can guarantee the authenticity of any Disney pin unless it was purchased directly from Disney. 


So basically the "stamp" comes from the mold that is used to make the fake pins.  Or, a new one is made.


----------



## surfergirl602

kkhworth said:


> This http://images.google.com/imgres?img...a=N&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&tbs=isch:1 is one of the ones I was referring to. It is stamped on the back DISNEY VILLAINS 4 of 5, along with the Disney Trading Pin imprint. Does that mean it is fake?



No, I apologize if that was the kind of number you were referring to:  I thought you meant the LE pins, that only a certain number are made of.


----------



## surfergirl602

kkhworth said:


> http://www.disneystore.com/pin-sets-a-disney-valentine-pin-set-6-pc/p/1258564/14639/
> 
> When there is a set like this, are the pins stamped differently? Like, will they say 1 of 6, 2 of 6, 3 of 6, etc on the back?
> 
> I am certainly no expert on pins. My kids have only done this once before, in 2007, so I am basically still learning. I just don't understand how pins can be "conterfeit".



check out this site.  It's great info on scrappers and trading.

http://www.dizpins.com/pinventory/scrappers.htm


----------



## pixiewings71

surfergirl602 said:


> you can add the ebay seller "thewill" to the list of good sellers.  His stuff is really nice.  I've been very happy with him.  Anyone else?



I've purchased a lot from thewill, always been very happy with what I've recieved and what I paid. 



surfergirl602 said:


> I have looked at some of the auctions from this seller before, and they  made me a bit wary.  I think the pins from this seller could be questionable.



I agree, I think steamtraininc is selling scrappers.  Possibly mixed with good pins but I can't see how anyone with that many pins available would be selling 100% real pins.  Also every one of his auctions starts at .99, that's another red flag for me. 



kkhworth said:


> I am confused. How do they get stamped if they aren't real Disney pins?





kkhworth said:


> http://www.disneystore.com/pin-sets-a-disney-valentine-pin-set-6-pc/p/1258564/14639/
> 
> When there is a set like this, are the pins stamped differently? Like, will they say 1 of 6, 2 of 6, 3 of 6, etc on the back?
> 
> I am certainly no expert on pins. My kids have only done this once before, in 2007, so I am basically still learning. I just don't understand how pins can be "conterfeit".



Ok to answer your first question the scrappers get the molds for the pins AND they get the actual pins....they are then able to sell them.  Scrapper is the correct term for a fake Disney pin, it's called a scrapper because it did not pass QC and was supposed to be scrapped.  Employees of the factories were taking these pins and selling them. NOW the scrappers are getting their hands on the molds as well so the fakes are getting better.  

As for your 2nd question, yes, when you get a set like that they normally say 1 of 5 or 2 of 10 or whatever the set size is.  But those backstamps can be faked so it might look legit but not be.  

kkhworth, I highly suggest you go check out the other thread here that's titled "good/bad ebayers" it's much more informative and goes into depth regarding scrappers and sellers.


----------



## scuba

My 4 year old Daughter and I have been trading pins for about a year now and in that time I have come to the conclusion that each pin collector is going to have to determine for themselves the morals and ethics surrounding scrap pins.

With the above said, I HAVE seen if full view of the public "PRO PIN" traders trading with cast members pins that are notorius as known scrapper pins. You will find deviant behaivor in all walks of life and you can certainly find it in of all places, Disney pin trading. It is unavoidable when someone tries to place a $ value on something.

You only have to watch maybe a few ebay pin lot auctions to find that these lots are a hot commodity. I have to believe that this demand for cheap pins is NOT driven by folks new to pin trading but maybe by the very same folks that are yelling the loudest against them, other serious collectors

 To this day the pin trading guidlines remain as such. Pins must be metal, in good overall shape and have the Disney copyright logo. It must portray a Disney event, character, or attraction. as collectors we cannot expect  Disney to control scrap pins. I certainly cannot control what others spend their money on. If you want to buy pin lots from ebay to make your experiences with children more enjoyable, then I say fire away. I would believe that 99.999989% of pin traders/collectors have knowingly traded a scrapper pin.

I don't think that ebay lot sellers are all that deviant. Not any more than some of the rude, "take a pin off of a sleeping baby's lanyard" collectors I have run across. All the pin lot auctions I have seen indicate they are fully tradeable and actually fall within Disney's trading guidelines, regardless of their origins. 

Another point, collectors are in direct control of their collections. No one is forcing unauthorized pins into anyones collection. I often hear folks say that CM lanyards are full of scrapper pins and I say, don't trade for them then. Tell the CM your suspicions and maybe they will remove the pin.

lastly, to my Daughter and I, ain't no way i'm ever going to know the difference between  scrapper and a real pin. To my Daughter, a Tinkerbell pin is just that, a Tinkerbell pin, regardless if it was lying on the floor at factory in China.......We all have to make our own decisions. I also know that just because Disney CM will trade scrap pins with guests doesn't make buying cheap Ebay pins right, But I will say that I have purchased lots from some of the good pin sellers and the bad. I have traded Alot of those pins, kept alot of pins as well because we just liked them. I also buy $200-$500 worth of real Disney pins from the park pin stations every time we visit. So, if I have traded scrappers at one time to a CM then so be it. I cannot any longer worry about scrappers if I cannot even identify one.......sorry, I just know i'm headed to the flame pin on this one.


----------



## surfergirl602

scuba said:


> My 4 year old Daughter and I have been trading pins for about a year now and in that time I have come to the conclusion that each pin collector is going to have to determine for themselves the morals and ethics surrounding scrap pins.
> 
> With the above said, I HAVE seen if full view of the public "PRO PIN" traders trading with cast members pins that are notorius as known scrapper pins. You will find deviant behaivor in all walks of life and you can certainly find it in of all places, Disney pin trading. It is unavoidable when someone tries to place a $ value on something.
> 
> You only have to watch maybe a few ebay pin lot auctions to find that these lots are a hot commodity. I have to believe that this demand for cheap pins is NOT driven by folks new to pin trading but maybe by the very same folks that are yelling the loudest against them, other serious collectors
> 
> To this day the pin trading guidlines remain as such. Pins must be metal, in good overall shape and have the Disney copyright logo. It must portray a Disney event, character, or attraction. as collectors we cannot expect  Disney to control scrap pins. I certainly cannot control what others spend their money on. If you want to buy pin lots from ebay to make your experiences with children more enjoyable, then I say fire away. I would believe that 99.999989% of pin traders/collectors have knowingly traded a scrapper pin.
> 
> I don't think that ebay lot sellers are all that deviant. Not any more than some of the rude, "take a pin off of a sleeping baby's lanyard" collectors I have run across. All the pin lot auctions I have seen indicate they are fully tradeable and actually fall within Disney's trading guidelines, regardless of their origins.
> 
> Another point, collectors are in direct control of their collections. No one is forcing unauthorized pins into anyones collection. I often hear folks say that CM lanyards are full of scrapper pins and I say, don't trade for them then. Tell the CM your suspicions and maybe they will remove the pin.
> 
> lastly, to my Daughter and I, ain't no way i'm ever going to know the difference between  scrapper and a real pin. To my Daughter, a Tinkerbell pin is just that, a Tinkerbell pin, regardless if it was lying on the floor at factory in China.......We all have to make our own decisions. I also know that just because Disney CM will trade scrap pins with guests doesn't make buying cheap Ebay pins right, But I will say that I have purchased lots from some of the good pin sellers and the bad. I have traded Alot of those pins, kept alot of pins as well because we just liked them. I also buy $200-$500 worth of real Disney pins from the park pin stations every time we visit. So, if I have traded scrappers at one time to a CM then so be it. I cannot any longer worry about scrappers if I cannot even identify one.......*sorry, I just know i'm headed to the flame pin on this one.*



Hey, everyone is entitled to their own opinion on what they do or don't do.  No flaming here, no matter what I believe.  My DH and I love to trade.  We trade as collectors.  My kids trade just for what you said above.  They like the pin and want to trade for it.  A tink pin is just a tink pin to them.


----------



## scuba

surfergirl, First of all I would like to thank your husband for keeping our 2 Daughters Hannah and Rachel safe each and every night. I noticed on your signature that you are an Army Wife. I can only read each daughter a bedtime storiy and after closing their bedroom door I sometimes can hear soldiers from the past and present telling me "don't worry sir, We will take it from here" and then they take their posts infront of our Daughters doors. I cannot get through telling that story without crying like a baby, But I confess it's a debt I cannot repay...Thank You


On a Lighter note, seldom do you see rare valuable pins on cast members lanyards any more. I would agree with most serious traders if I was to go out and buy a pin for $1.00 and trade it for a more rare $15.00 pin then certainly most folks can identify a problem. For me, My observations are this....CM lanyards are filled with maybe 95% scrappers anyway...so I feel that scrappers are being bought and traded for scrappers already on CM lanyards.....I'm not certain. What I do know is most serious adult pin traders are now trading at conventions, maybe through websites and are for the most part staying away from in park trading? I really don't know. It's a theory.

It's really not a bad thing though, the serious pin trading is done with serious pin traders where both parties are knowlegable about scrappers, in side the parks maybe folks are indeed buying up all these scrapper lots on ebay, but they are usually trading them with CM scrapper lanyard pins. So i'm not certain the serious pin collector is being harmed except for taking away that rare find on a CM lanyard. I have occasionally found some unique pins on CMs lanyards, I usually will trade the CM for the pin and give him of her in return a pin I know to be authentic. The really neat, larger pins I end up buying anyways. Several my Daughter has tried to trade them away, a few times I have let her, others not....nevertheless, Thank your Husband for protecting my family, thank you for your sacrifices as a military wife........Scuba(son of a retired 22 year Air Force veteran)


----------



## 5mizmol3

kkhworth said:


> I am confused. How do they get stamped if they aren't real Disney pins?


I am new to pins also, and have learned so much here. What I was told was that Disney outsources the production of its pins to China. Then when the run of the pin is done, at least for the time being, the "mold" for that pin is supposed to be destroyed but often it is not. It finds its way to another factory and unauthorized pins get made. Those are the ones that would come in little plastic baggies. Also, an original pin can just be straight copied, backstamp and all, but the quality will not be as good. I think they call those the bootlegs. Then there are fantasy pins, a whole other ball of wax. They are like "tribute" pins to Disney. I don't think they are tradeable. Also there are ones showing the female heroines of Disney in very unflattering poses, especially Jessica Rabbit and Tinkerbell. Those are definately bogus, and while they are unique, no real Disney lover would have one in their collection, in my opinion. Do not be afraid to ask questions from the seller. Where did they get the pin? Why are they selling pins for only a penny? Does it have an original backing card?  But it does get confusing because not all genuine pins come on their original cards. Buying a pin at a park, or at an online Disney store is the only SURE thing. But there are many many GOOD sellers on ebay. Check feedback. Ask other buyers. Ask a question over at Pinpics. I thought I had gotten a scrapper Chesire Cat, because even though it had a backing card, the SKU on the price sticker didn't match what the site said. But it turns out that when a pin is re-issued it gets a different SKU. Generally you get what you pay for like anything else. I have never traded yet in the park and am more into just collecting so my grandkids will have some fun pins someday. Just ask questions. The members here are a wealth of information and it's a fun place to learn. And have a good time! If any of my info is incorrect will a more experienced member clue me in? I am just trying to help and contribute because I think this site does a great service to the true lovers of all things Disney


----------



## pixiewings71

5mizmol3 said:


> I am new to pins also, and have learned so much here. What I was told was that Disney outsources the production of its pins to China. Then when the run of the pin is done, at least for the time being, the "mold" for that pin is supposed to be destroyed but often it is not. It finds its way to another factory and unauthorized pins get made. Those are the ones that would come in little plastic baggies. Also, an original pin can just be straight copied, backstamp and all, but the quality will not be as good. I think they call those the bootlegs. Then there are fantasy pins, a whole other ball of wax. They are like "tribute" pins to Disney. I don't think they are tradeable. Also there are ones showing the female heroines of Disney in very unflattering poses, especially Jessica Rabbit and Tinkerbell. Those are definately bogus, and while they are unique, *no real Disney lover would have one in their collection, in my opinion.* Do not be afraid to ask questions from the seller. Where did they get the pin? Why are they selling pins for only a penny? Does it have an original backing card?  But it does get confusing because not all genuine pins come on their original cards. Buying a pin at a park, or at an online Disney store is the only SURE thing. But there are many many GOOD sellers on ebay. Check feedback. Ask other buyers. Ask a question over at Pinpics. I thought I had gotten a scrapper Chesire Cat, because even though it had a backing card, the SKU on the price sticker didn't match what the site said. But it turns out that when a pin is re-issued it gets a different SKU. Generally you get what you pay for like anything else. I have never traded yet in the park and am more into just collecting so my grandkids will have some fun pins someday. Just ask questions. The members here are a wealth of information and it's a fun place to learn. And have a good time! If any of my info is incorrect will a more experienced member clue me in? I am just trying to help and contribute because I think this site does a great service to the true lovers of all things Disney



Well you're 100% incorrect here.  I've got a fantasy pin that's Meg with hot pink hair in a nurse type outfit, I've got tink fantasy pins, Jessica fantasy pins and some villan fantasy pins.  I get more collectors wanting my fantasy pins (when I wear them) then any other pin I might have.  CM's will not trade for them but regular traders just might.  I bought the ones I have because I liked them, they are not trashy at all (Jess & Tink are both silhouettes on USA letters that are red white & blue with stars).  I have seen some that are not "disney" at all and I do not like those but I do like the ones I have.  

also do not just go with feedback.....do your own research on pins and scrappers.  FB means next to nothing as many people have no clue what scrappers are, and unfortunately many others simply don't care....I never trust FB, I look for my red flags and make my choices based on that.  

Otherwise your info on scrappers being made in China and real pins also being made in china is exactly right.  That's what a lot scrapper traders use to justify their trading bad pins, they are made in the same place with the same molds so they must be legit.......  of course they aren't.   

thanks for visiting our pin trade threads, I hope we are able to get you some great traders for your trip!


----------



## 5mizmol3

pixiewings71 said:


> Well you're 100% incorrect here.  I've got a fantasy pin that's Meg with hot pink hair in a nurse type outfit, I've got tink fantasy pins, Jessica fantasy pins and some villan fantasy pins.  I get more collectors wanting my fantasy pins (when I wear them) then any other pin I might have.  CM's will not trade for them but regular traders just might.  I bought the ones I have because I liked them, they are not trashy at all (Jess & Tink are both silhouettes on USA letters that are red white & blue with stars).  I have seen some that are not "disney" at all and I do not like those but I do like the ones I have.
> 
> also do not just go with feedback.....do your own research on pins and scrappers.  FB means next to nothing as many people have no clue what scrappers are, and unfortunately many others simply don't care....I never trust FB, I look for my red flags and make my choices based on that.
> 
> Otherwise your info on scrappers being made in China and real pins also being made in china is exactly right.  That's what a lot scrapper traders use to justify their trading bad pins, they are made in the same place with the same molds so they must be legit.......  of course they aren't.
> 
> thanks for visiting our pin trade threads, I hope we are able to get you some great traders for your trip!



Thanks so much for more info....this is a really addictive thing, this pin trading........wow, love it and all the tips.


----------



## Babs09

So I am going to buy pins for the first time on the internet and I dont know how to search the users you suggested that are good?


Please help 


~babs


----------



## pixiewings71

Babs a little further down is an eBay thread, please use it.


----------



## TeenaS

I've purchased with great satisfaction from both gitanoman and mubunny ... both on ebay.  Whenever I need more pins, I just send a message to mubunny (if he doesn't have any listed) and tell him how many I want to buy.  Gitanoman's pins have always been authentic too.  I highly recommend both.


----------



## Oswald the Rabbit

kkhworth said:


> I just received an order from *steamtraininc* on ebay. I am very happy with my pins! They are PERFECT for trading.




I have also bought from STEAMTRAININC on ebay for the last several years and thought I was getting a good product.  After reading about all the scrappers I have no idea if I have good pins.  They look great, have good paint, except they have a slight oily smell from the rubber mickey cap.  The caps do have a trademark on them.  The other thing I noticed is that the logos on the back are not all centered.  They are level, just not centered in the middle of the pin.  

My kids love to trade pins but I want to keep it in the spirit of fun and legit not fun and counterfeit. Any info. will be appreciated.


----------



## pixiewings71

My mickey backs do not have an oily smell...just so you know.   I really feel, personally, that steamtraininc is selling scrappers but I have not purchased from them so it is just an opinion.


----------



## BebopBaloo

Anyone every buy from cosmogheetuffy ?


----------



## debranator

BebopBaloo said:


> Anyone every buy from cosmogheetuffy ?



She has obvious scrapper sets listed.
Read her feedback...


----------



## TeenaS

I buy from MUBUNNY on ebay but I haven't seen him have many sales lately.  Last time I needed some I just sent him an email and got 25 from him.


----------



## BebopBaloo

debranator said:


> She has obvious scrapper sets listed.
> Read her feedback...





ah I see..

TheWill was listed as good, so I bid on several and now I'm seeing multiples of the same pins pop up..this now seems suspicious. Should I be concerned?


----------



## pixiewings71

I've purchased from the Will in the past and been very happy with what I've received.  As far as I could tell they were not scrappers.  I still feel confident giving his name as a trusted source.


----------



## BebopBaloo

Good to hear! Thanks!  He has way more good reviews than bad.


----------



## BebopBaloo

Well, actually just found a scrapper on TheWill 's ebay store  and an unauthorized one that was never made by Disney. Oh well. I'll deal with what I bid on..hopefully, I get out bid. I'm not sure what else to do. They appear to be good pins, but I looked a few up on pinpics...    I'll look up everything before bidding from now on, no matter how legit it seems.


----------



## debranator

BebopBaloo said:


> Well, actually just found a scrapper on TheWill 's ebay store  and an unauthorized one that was never made by Disney. Oh well. I'll deal with what I bid on..hopefully, I get out bid. I'm not sure what else to do. They appear to be good pins, but I looked a few up on pinpics...    I'll look up everything before bidding from now on, no matter how legit it seems.



He has plenty of scrappers up..
and..ask yourself..what real pins start at 1 cent?
and..why are hiss obviously real pins...
listed at so much higher than they should be?
And..most bad sellers..have plenty of wonderful feedback...
what you have to do..is read where the bad feedback is coming from..
lots of folks leave stupid feedback,,
but,he has a few buyers..who accused him of selling fakes...
that..are good pin buyers.
All it takes is a bit of research..
I bought over 75 pins this week alone..and..every one was real..
there are wonderful sellers out there..
the problem is..they do not list often...
so..you have to keep finding new ones.
But,I did not buy any really cheap ones for trading either.


----------



## DiZBrad11

Like debranator said... you just have to look! I buy my pins from someone that is trustworthy but they rarely get and when they get them they sell them SUPERRRRR fast so I usually get A LOT!!!! I always buy from him so he calls me and tells me when he has... I bought 200 from him which was a big chunk of his stock. lol! I'm not sure if I can do this but if anyone needs pins just pm me and I can find out if he has anymore and if anything I know a few other people that sell also but they are more expensive! if any questions pm me! if I can do that on this forum.


----------



## pixiewings71

BebopBaloo said:


> Well, actually just found a scrapper on TheWill 's ebay store  and an unauthorized one that was never made by Disney. Oh well. I'll deal with what I bid on..hopefully, I get out bid. I'm not sure what else to do. They appear to be good pins, but I looked a few up on pinpics...    I'll look up everything before bidding from now on, no matter how legit it seems.



That's too bad.  I'm sorry.


----------



## BebopBaloo

pixiewings71 said:


> That's too bad.  I'm sorry.




No worries, not your fault. I just wanted to make everyone aware.


----------



## BebopBaloo

DiZBrad11 said:


> Like debranator said... you just have to look! I buy my pins from someone that is trustworthy but they rarely get and when they get them they sell them SUPERRRRR fast so I usually get A LOT!!!! I always buy from him so he calls me and tells me when he has... I bought 200 from him which was a big chunk of his stock. lol! I'm not sure if I can do this but if anyone needs pins just pm me and I can find out if he has anymore and if anything I know a few other people that sell also but they are more expensive! if any questions pm me! if I can do that on this forum.




Thanks! I don't know if I'll be buying anymore right now, but I will keep this in mind. I appreciate it!


----------



## debranator

Just saying..if you do not know someone or they are pretty new here...
make sure that you do any buying..through paypal...
with an invoice..detailing what you are paying for...
 and that they are paypal verified.


----------



## BebopBaloo

I wouldn't do it any other way!


----------



## DiZBrad11

I totally know what you are talking about... and truthfully I have been the victim of things like that!


----------



## summerskye

Like others, I am looking to buy some pins for the kids to use as trades for our next trip to WDW.  They really enjoyed the trading part.  To see thier faces light up when they see a CM with a lanyard was worth the initial cost.  But now, it is getting hard to justify the cost ($8 each) for pins to trade.  We are not into collecting or trying to profit.  We just want real Disney pins that the kids can trade.  I have read about "mousepinsonline".  I was going to order a 25-item grab bag.  Again, I am just wanting real Disney pins for the girls to be able to trade.  I would be willing to bet that I could not tell a fake from a real pin.   And, I could not imagine them trying to trade with a CM only to discover they can't because the pin is fake.  Any comments about mousepinsonline?  

Thanks


----------



## BebopBaloo

summerskye said:


> Like others, I am looking to buy some pins for the kids to use as trades for our next trip to WDW.  They really enjoyed the trading part.  To see thier faces light up when they see a CM with a lanyard was worth the initial cost.  But now, it is getting hard to justify the cost ($8 each) for pins to trade.  We are not into collecting or trying to profit.  We just want real Disney pins that the kids can trade.  I have read about "mousepinsonline".  I was going to order a 25-item grab bag.  Again, I am just wanting real Disney pins for the girls to be able to trade.  I would be willing to bet that I could not tell a fake from a real pin.   And, I could not imagine them trying to trade with a CM only to discover they can't because the pin is fake.  Any comments about mousepinsonline?
> 
> Thanks



Four pins for 6.99 on thedisneystore.com website today: http://www.disneystore.com/10th-anniversary-disney-pin-trading-logo-pin-set-4-pc/mp/1253762/1001152/

At least we know those are the real deal


----------



## debranator

Are you sure that you have the name right?
They are a brand new person to ebay with no transactions at all.
Remember..there are plenty of sellers of real pins...but..if you are paying less than 2 bucks a pin..in a lot of 20 to 25
the odds are..that they will not be real.







summerskye said:


> Like others, I am looking to buy some pins for the kids to use as trades for our next trip to WDW.  They really enjoyed the trading part.  To see thier faces light up when they see a CM with a lanyard was worth the initial cost.  But now, it is getting hard to justify the cost ($8 each) for pins to trade.  We are not into collecting or trying to profit.  We just want real Disney pins that the kids can trade.  I have read about "mousepinsonline".  I was going to order a 25-item grab bag.  Again, I am just wanting real Disney pins for the girls to be able to trade.  I would be willing to bet that I could not tell a fake from a real pin.   And, I could not imagine them trying to trade with a CM only to discover they can't because the pin is fake.  Any comments about mousepinsonline?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## debranator

BebopBaloo said:


> Four pins for 6.99 on thedisneystore.com website today: http://www.disneystore.com/10th-anniversary-disney-pin-trading-logo-pin-set-4-pc/mp/1253762/1001152/
> 
> At least we know those are the real deal


Good catch,I forgot about that..
they only fell this morning..so..
be fast..be very fast.


----------



## summerskye

Thanks BeBop.  I am on my other computer ordering right now.  Of course they also got me for a couple of shirts for the girls.


----------



## summerskye

I do not know anything about ebay.  I just found the name mousepinsonline here on the boards and went to a website.


----------



## BebopBaloo

summerskye said:


> Thanks BeBop.  I am on my other computer ordering right now.  Of course they also got me for a couple of shirts for the girls.




You're welcome! They usually get me to buy more than my original intent too


----------



## pixiewings71

summerskye said:


> I do not know anything about ebay.  I just found the name mousepinsonline here on the boards and went to a website.



We used mousepinsonline while we were trading regularly, I would order from eBay and MPO so we had a variety.  I received a few scrappers but not too many.  MPO will have standard Disney pins and Propins in their grab bags, both are 100% tradable at the parks and you will have no problems trading with CM's.


----------



## debranator

pixiewings71 said:


> We used mousepinsonline while we were trading regularly, I would order from eBay and MPO so we had a variety.  I received a few scrappers but not too many.  MPO will have standard Disney pins and Propins in their grab bags, both are 100% tradable at the parks and you will have no problems trading with CM's.



Girl..did you read my earlier post?
Here is the link...for them..
nothing...nada...
Zilch
http://myworld.ebay.com/mousepinsonline/


----------



## debranator

okay..
I see that they are a separate website..and..not on ebay...
I can see why...
They do not show you a thing.
no pics..at all..
so..how can you judge?
no feedback...
horrible self made, neophyte website.
and..most telling of all...
and..the reason that I would run for the hills on this one.....
is..
drumroll..please...
the only pics that they do have up...
are ..generic..cheap..non disney lanyards...
at prices higher than the real thing.
So...
if they cannot even carry real lanyards....
how the heck can you trust their pins..blindly?


----------



## Momof4DisneyLuvrs

I noticed one of the preferred ebay sellers has a lot of 40 pins for sale (they have a photo) and it looks like a great deal.  We have 5 children (4 that may trade) and I thought about buying something like that.  Do you think that is safe?  They said you get the exact ones in the photo.

I worry too that they would try and trade a cast member only to find they are fake.


----------



## debranator

Momof4DisneyLuvrs said:


> I noticed one of the preferred ebay sellers has a lot of 40 pins for sale (they have a photo) and it looks like a great deal.  We have 5 children (4 that may trade) and I thought about buying something like that.  Do you think that is safe?  They said you get the exact ones in the photo.
> 
> I worry too that they would try and trade a cast member only to find they are fake.



Who is it?
just research their feedback..
and..as the above poster has said...
the disney store has 4 packs of pins now for 7 bucks.
in fact,I just bought a bunch of em.
http://www.disneystore.com/10th-anniversary-disney-pin-trading-logo-pin-set-4-pc/mp/1253762/1000202/
so..if they are for trading..
why play around?


----------



## TeenaS

I just got an email from MUBUNNY (one of the good sellers) and he just listed some and said he would be listing some for the next week or so.


----------



## Momof4DisneyLuvrs

The listing was from retiredreadingspecialist and was 100% positive.  I think I saw one person that gave positive feedback but mentioned there was a scrap in the lot of 40.


----------



## pixiewings71

debranator said:


> okay..
> I see that they are a separate website..and..not on ebay...
> I can see why...
> They do not show you a thing.
> no pics..at all..
> so..how can you judge?
> no feedback...
> horrible self made, neophyte website.
> and..most telling of all...
> and..the reason that I would run for the hills on this one.....
> is..
> drumroll..please...
> the only pics that they do have up...
> are ..generic..cheap..non disney lanyards...
> at prices higher than the real thing.
> So...
> if they cannot even carry real lanyards....
> how the heck can you trust their pins..blindly?



I know because I've used them in the past, they came highly recommended from a pin board I'm on, actually more then one pin board.   Like I said, they have Disney pins & ProPins, that's how they can do it so cheaply.  It's not a horrible website, it's a simple one but not horrible.  I trust them and I would buy from them without worry.  Of course I would look over the pins but I do that with EVERY pin order I place, whether I've ordered from them before or not.  



Momof4DisneyLuvrs said:


> The listing was from retiredreadingspecialist and was 100% positive.  I think I saw one person that gave positive feedback but mentioned there was a scrap in the lot of 40.



I have ordered from RRS, I purchased 2 lots of 40.  Each lot had 2-3 scrappers in it, which for me is within my acceptable guidelines.   So yes, feel free to order from her but be aware that you should check the pins carefully before trading.


----------



## Momof4DisneyLuvrs

Thanks!


----------



## debranator

pixiewings71 said:


> I know because I've used them in the past, they came highly recommended from a pin board I'm on, actually more then one pin board.   Like I said, they have Disney pins & ProPins, that's how they can do it so cheaply.  It's not a horrible website, it's a simple one but not horrible.  I trust them and I would buy from them without worry.  Of course I would look over the pins but I do that with EVERY pin order I place, whether I've ordered from them before or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Well girl,
> as usual..we agree..to disagree.
> I just want everything I buy to be really clear.
> and..if there are no clear pics..
> of what you are supposed to get...
> you are buying..
> a pig in a poke..
> and..paypal..will not guarantee it...
> as..it is not clear.
> So..you are probably right..
> and they are probably wonderful..
> but,..
> I want what I buy..and what I spend..to be clearly seen and spelled out.
> Stay magical, pix...


----------



## summerskye

Thanks to all for the information.  I do have another question.  Remember I am a novice...  What are ProPins?  Are they Disney?  More to the point, are they also tradable with CMs in the parks?  Agaain, thanks for all the info.


----------



## summerskye

After re-reading the previous posts, I see that ProPins are tradable.  I still would like to know what they are.


----------



## pixiewings71

debranator said:


> Well girl,
> as usual..we agree..to disagree.
> I just want everything I buy to be really clear.
> and..if there are no clear pics..
> of what you are supposed to get...
> you are buying..
> a pig in a poke..
> and..paypal..will not guarantee it...
> as..it is not clear.
> So..you are probably right..
> and they are probably wonderful..
> but,..
> I want what I buy..and what I spend..to be clearly seen and spelled out.
> Stay magical, pix...



I just state what I know from my own experience with a seller, whether they are good or bad.  That's all I know, I don't make generalized assumptions based on their websites or what they have listed.  I probably wouldn't have used them ever except they came highly recommended on other pin boards, boards where that's all we discuss.  IME mousepinsonline has perfectly legit pins at a great price.   I understand what you are saying, but you don't know because you haven't used them, I DO know because I have used them.  
Of course you are entitled to your own thoughts but since I've actually purchased from them I know what my experience was with them and I don't hesitate to say I had no issues.  I know you don't it mean it negatively but when you disagree with me saying they are fine after I've had personal experience with them by saying everything they have is fake it makes me feel like you're calling ME out.  Again I know it's not meant that way but it seems like you tend to disagree with a lot of my thoughts on who's selling good stuff out there and I am not uneducated on pin trading or buying.  Granted it's been a while since I've purchased pins for trading but I still know what I'm talking about.  



summerskye said:


> After re-reading the previous posts, I see that ProPins are tradable.  I still would like to know what they are.



ProPins are licensed Disney pins.  So are Bertoni & Sedesma (as much as I hate Sedesma's cheapo pins..and yes I have some).  They are Disney pins but not as nice as the ones Disney has in the parks, they look a little different and have a smooth surface not a slightly bumpy one like "normal" Disney pins.  Go to pinpics.com, use the search function, type in propins, you will see what I'm talking about.  Or just go to mousepinsonline.com, you can see them there as well.


----------



## Princess Bette

Anyone done business with koolstuff2005 on ebay?  They are a top-seller and I read the feedbacks (negative and neutral), but wanted a disers opinion.  TIA!


----------



## BebopBaloo

Princess Bette said:


> Anyone done business with koolstuff2005 on ebay?  They are a top-seller and I read the feedbacks (negative and neutral), but wanted a disers opinion.  TIA!




I haven't ordered from them, so can't say for sure, but I do find it highly suspicious that they list at least one of their pins over and over and over again... either there is some mistake, or they have a plethora of the same pin and how one would obtain that many of the exact same pin is perhaps questionable.
 I'm pretty sure that one of the pics I looked at for a listed pin is a pic straight from pin pics...so not an actual picture of the individual pin you would be receiving.  There are several red flags for me as I look through the store. I'd keep on searching.


----------



## debranator

I bought from them before..
everything was fine..
and..I like the fact..they they did not rip me off..
as so many sellers do..
on combined shipping of multiple pins...
granted..I buy a lot of pins for my collection..
not cheap traders....
but..most sellers rob you of 50 cents extra per pin..
and that is outrageous..when you are buying 30 pins..
and they charge you 18 bucks...
for a 12 ounce first class package.


----------



## Lemurone

I've been doing a lot of reading and no posting over the last few months as we plan our first trip. This pin thing is new to me but sounds fun so I appreciate all the advice--from those who have actually worked with these "suppliers." 
All the "..." are killing me!! Or maybe it's my neighbor skateboarding at 10:15 at night that's pushing me over the edge.


----------



## haveamagicalday2

surprised to see sleepys emporium listed as a good seller--MANY scrappers sold by this person.

Sellers to avoid in my opinion, wdwmagic1928, pspickupservices, rwc.inc  

these are the 3 that are off the top of my head that I can remember without even looking because they were such bad experiences

Great thread!


----------



## debranator

the easiest rule of thumb..is to avoid any seller charging less than 1.50 per pin in a lot.
if they are that cheap..they are fake.
no matter what the feedback is...
as most have no idea what a scrapper is anyhow.
and..I have noticed a lot of scrapper deals..now have gone to about 1.00 a pin cause they put em on fake cards..
still fakes.


----------



## ElizabethBowman

This is a great thread.  Thank you for investing the time.  I'm starting to do the same thing - really try to learn about pins and how to spot scrappers.

Last year (December 2017) we found that trading with CM has really taken a turn for the worst.  By this I don't mean the CM - they are great - but the pin selection is brutal.  I kind of know what to look for to determine if it's a scrapper and mostly all trader pins were crappy.

I also noticed that they are not wearing any pins that are in mystery boxes.  Those are the ones we need to trade!!! We buy boxes and want to trade our doubles out for authentic ones.  It was very disappointing.  

So I think I am going to keep my good doubles for now. * Any ideas where I can go to trade legit doubles for real mystery pack pins?
*


----------



## cayennews

I saw this thread and thought that maybe someone could help me. My father was a fanatic Disney pin collector. I know that all of his pins were purchased at the parks, as he went several times a year. Plus he has a lot of framed pin sets. My father passed away last year and my mother is trying to sell the pins. Can anyone recommend how/where to go about selling his collection? Any advise would be welcome!!


----------

